# Uriah Heep



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't find a thread about this band, so I'll just post one. What do you think about the group's music? I personally rate them as one of the greatest ever rock bands. Recently acquired The Magician's Birthday, and am very surprised at how negatively Ken Hensley (one of the main songwriters) rates the album - 'enjoyable at times'. Imo, the album is a rock masterpiece, and is strongly influenced by classical music. I'll have to get around to getting 'Demons and Wizards', as that is another Uriah Heep classic. Any fans of the group?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked them on and off during my teens but had a real binge on them during the time when their back catalogue was re-mastered in the 90s.

I've always had a soft spot for heavy rock groups which were reviled or mocked by the 70s smart-*** press, so Uriah Heep fits into the same category as Grand Funk Railroad, Hawkwind, Status Quo, Kiss and Black Sabbath. I think one problem for the press was the idea of a mixture of bludgeoning blue-collar guitar riffs, churchy post-Vanilla Fudge Hammond organ and near-operatic vocals was too ludicrous and overblown to be taken seriously. Strange then that similar brickbats never seemed to be aimed at Deep Purple...

Their glory era probably encompasses the years 1972-74 when they had their first steady line-up (Byron/Box/Hensley/Thain/Kerslake) and released five albums, all of which did well, but my actual favourite is probably Look At Yourself from 1971 (followed by The Magician's Birthday and Demons & Wizards).

They started tailing off for me in mid-70s as Ken Hensley seemed to want to steer the group into a more radio-friendly direction. Nothing wrong with that in theory as the excellent Stealin' proved a couple of years before, but they never really got the balance right after that, unlike, say, Styx. Chronologically, the last album I heard was Innocent Victim from 1977 but sadly I didn't find much to get excited over.

I doff my cap to guitarist Mick Box - 46 years with Uriah Heep and still working his wotsits off. And despite all the stuff that's been hurled at his group over the years he's never stopped smiling!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'll have to get around to getting 'Demons and Wizards', as that is another Uriah Heep classic. Any fans of the group?


I haven't listened to this stuff since high school, which was over 35 years ago, but I'm sure you'll love Demons And Wizards. In fact, I liked it more than Magician's Birthday.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I haven't listened to this stuff since high school, which was over 35 years ago, but I'm sure you'll love Demons And Wizards. In fact, I liked it more than Magician's Birthday.


If you like progressive rock like Frank Zappa, can't think why Uriah Heep wouldn't fit the mold .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I liked them on and off during my teens but had a real binge on them during the time when their back catalogue was re-mastered in the 90s.
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for heavy rock groups which were reviled or mocked by the 70s smart-*** press, so Uriah Heep fits into the same category as Grand Funk Railroad, Hawkwind, Status Quo, Kiss and Black Sabbath. I think one problem for the press was the idea of a mixture of bludgeoning blue-collar guitar riffs, churchy post-Vanilla Fudge Hammond organ and near-operatic vocals was too ludicrous and overblown to be taken seriously. Strange then that similar brickbats never seemed to be aimed at Deep Purple...
> 
> ...


Ah yes, 'Look at Yourself' has the famous 'July Morning', possibly their greatest song ever. I'm still baffled at Hensely's commentary in the liner notes of the remastered The Magician's Birthday original!

As to Mick Box, his jam with Lee Kerslake in the title track is pretty awesome, imo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I liked them on and off during my teens but had a real binge on them during the time when their back catalogue was re-mastered in the 90s.
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for heavy rock groups which were reviled or mocked by the 70s smart-*** press, so Uriah Heep fits into the same category as Grand Funk Railroad, Hawkwind, Status Quo, Kiss and Black Sabbath. I think one problem for the press was the idea of a mixture of bludgeoning blue-collar guitar riffs, churchy post-Vanilla Fudge Hammond organ and near-operatic vocals was too ludicrous and overblown to be taken seriously. Strange then that similar brickbats never seemed to be aimed at Deep Purple...
> 
> ...


Queen were even more operatic and over the top, I wonder what the critics were writing back then?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I was heavily (pun not intended) into them when I was around 12 years of age. I had all of their albums up to that point and Look at Yourself, Demons and Wizards and The Magician's Birthday were my favourites. This band was my top favourite band for a good number of years. By the time I was 18, they were a distant memory. About a year or two ago, I remembered them and was thinking of reminding myself how they sounded, but I don't recall ever having done so.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Queen are a good comparison, actually - some of their early hard rock flamboyance sounds to me like a kind of halfway house between Heep and Zep.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Personally, I always hated Queen, but Zep and Heep were two of my biggest teen faves.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> ^ Personally, I always hated Queen, but Zep and Heep were two of my biggest teen faves.


early Queen can be quite heavy, melodic and experimental, actually. I'm definitely into old Queen.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I was heavily (pun not intended) into them when I was around 12 years of age. I had all of their albums up to that point and Look at Yourself, Demons and Wizards and The Magician's Birthday were my favourites. This band was my top favourite band for a good number of years. By the time I was 18, they were a distant memory. About a year or two ago, I remembered them and was thinking of reminding myself how they sounded, but I don't recall ever having done so.


Do so, especially if you like classical, there are plenty of 'connection points' to Uriah Heep.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Neither here nor there but don't you find that 'Jazzers' can rock better than rockers? Fusion era Miles would destroy any rock act.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Uriah Heep are one of my favourite early 70s bands. The song _Easy livin'_ ended up at #33 of my favourite rock/pop songs when I did a countdown from 100 to 1 a few years ago. _July morning_, _Return to fantasy_ and _Sweet Loraine_ are excellent as well.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Do so, especially if you like classical, there are plenty of 'connection points' to Uriah Heep.


Honestly, I am just not interested at this time. Just because they were my favourite band when I was 12 does not mean I need to revisit them at this time with any sense of panic or haste. I am much more interested in classical music's connection points to classical music than classical music's connection points to UH :lol:

My taste in rock evolved greatly in my teens. By the time I was in my late teens, I was into completely different rock music and during my twenties, my taste evolved radically again to a style that more or less resembles what I still enjoy today in the context of nostalgic 'youth experience'. Sure, one day I might get around to re-hearing what I loved as a child-just to hear how sick it makes me today :devil: (no, I imagine that they're not really all that bad).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ah yes, 'Look at Yourself' has the famous 'July Morning', possibly their greatest song ever. I'm still baffled at Hensely's commentary in the liner notes of the remastered The Magician's Birthday original!


Nearly as baffling as Ken's affection for the debut album Very 'Eavy...Very 'Umble, bearing in mind he was originally called in as a session player and didn't actually write anything for it. Although the stronger songs like the underrated 'Dreammare' and the evergreen 'Gypsy' reveal what was to become their signature guitar/organ-driven sound it's definitely the album of a group tentatively finding its way rather than hitting the ground running.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

Heep never clicked with me, in my youth (nor Purple really). I will give them a listen to see what I think. I was into Sabbath, Zep and Priest. Still like early Sabbath, don't mind a bit of Zep but Priest have been given the heave-ho (listened to them on Spotify - jeebus).

1970's here we come...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Neither here nor there but don't you find that 'Jazzers' can rock better than rockers? Fusion era Miles would destroy any rock act.


Not to my ears - jazz is great music in its own right, but rock is rock - The Magician's Birthday is one of the best examples of how varied, melodic and atmospheric rock music can be.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

dogen said:


> Heep never clicked with me, in my youth (nor Purple really). I will give them a listen to see what I think. I was into Sabbath, Zep and Priest. Still like early Sabbath, don't mind a bit of Zep but Priest have been given the heave-ho (listened to them on Spotify - jeebus).
> 
> 1970's here we come...


I like all those bands, but Heep as well - they have a wonderful, melodic edge, in fact probably the most melodic of the above. Gary Thain's bass lines are masterful as well.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Nearly as baffling as Ken's affection for the debut album Very 'Eavy...Very 'Umble, bearing in mind he was originally called in as a session player and didn't actually write anything for it. Although the stronger songs like the underrated 'Dreammare' and the evergreen 'Gypsy' reveal what was to become their signature guitar/organ-driven sound it's definitely the album of a group tentatively finding its way rather than hitting the ground running.


His review of the album when it first came out was far more 'close to reality', imo. Don't think that Heep can sound that much better than they did on The Magician's Birthday.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Honestly, I am just not interested at this time. Just because they were my favourite band when I was 12 does not mean I need to revisit them at this time with any sense of panic or haste. I am much more interested in classical music's connection points to classical music than classical music's connection points to UH :lol:
> 
> My taste in rock evolved greatly in my teens. By the time I was in my late teens, I was into completely different rock music and during my twenties, my taste evolved radically again to a style that more or less resembles what I still enjoy today in the context of nostalgic 'youth experience'. Sure, one day I might get around to re-hearing what I loved as a child-just to hear how sick it makes me today :devil: (no, I imagine that they're not really all that bad).


It's a matter of taste, but Heep cannot simply be dismissed as 'music for 12 year olds' .


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I like all those bands, but Heep as well - they have a wonderful, melodic edge, in fact probably the most melodic of the above. Gary Thain's bass lines are masterful as well.


Let's just say I've listened on Spotify and leave it at that!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

dogen said:


> Let's just say I've listened on Spotify and leave it at that!


Taste is taste, whatever floats your boat as they say.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I like all those bands, but Heep as well - they have a wonderful, melodic edge, in fact probably the most melodic of the above. Gary Thain's bass lines are masterful as well.


That certainly was what initially attracted me to them. As a youth/teenager, I had already become bored with Top 40 and was looking for bands with just a bit more. Since it was not possible to listen before buying, I used to select bands that either had more than four members or featured instruments beyond lead guitar, bass guitar, drums and vocals. Typically, for that era, this would be an organ or some other keyboard instrument.

I did end up briefly skimming the three albums-their second to fourth-and I would say that the band could easily be classed as proto-metal. They sound a bit like all of those metal bands of the '70s  but I think they were among those that created the genre. I'm not saying I didn't like some of it, but I haven't gotten into that brand of stock in trade metal since my early teens.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> That certainly was what initially attracted me to them. As a youth/teenager, I had already become bored with Top 40 and was looking for bands with just a bit more. Since it was not possible to listen before buying, I used to select bands that either had more than four members or featured instruments beyond lead guitar, bass guitar, drums and vocals. Typically, for that era, this would be an organ or some other keyboard instrument.
> 
> I did end up briefly skimming the three albums-their second to fourth-and I would say that the band could easily be classed as proto-metal. They sound a bit like all of those metal bands of the '70s  but I think they were among those that created the genre. I'm not saying I didn't like some of it, but I haven't gotten into that brand of stock in trade metal since my early teens.


That's exactly it - I was a pretty huge metalhead in my teens, and then gradually started getting interested in the 'originators' - and you can hear Iron Maiden all over the Uriah Heep stuff. Except Uriah Heep also looks back to the Beatles, for example. They're something of a crossroads between the trademark 'rock' sound of Led Zep and Deep Purple to operatic heavy metal such as Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, etc. But they're still Uriah Heep and have their own distinct sound. I'm happy I'm rediscovering the band.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In order to show a bit of solidarity with HBtC I'm going to play all of my UH albums over the next few days - even the ones I don't like very much.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> In order to show a bit of solidarity with HBtC I'm going to play all of my UH albums over the next few days - even the ones I don't like very much.


aaaah, no need for solidarity - listen to them if you want to . I also won't be able to discuss them with you, as the only album I own right now is The Magician's Birthday, though I am familiar with a number of other Uriah Heep songs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, it's been a couple of years since I last played most of them so they are due their turn.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I had Demons And Wizards and The Magician's Birthday on vinyl when I was 15 and enjoyed them at the time but lost interest by the time I was 17 or 18.

Maybe time for a trip down memory lane on YouTube.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Maybe time for a trip down memory lane on YouTube.


Be careful down there.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't really listen to this stuff at this point, but just out of curiosity I listened to Sunrise on YouTube. Their vocal style sounds very similar to Dio. I don't know if Ronnie was a fan, or it's just a coincidence? He was from the same generation and doing his own thing at the time, even though he wasn't famous yet.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Be careful down there.


I was very cautious.

I listened to Easy Living and then took my car to be serviced.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I can't really listen to this stuff at this point, but just out of curiosity I listened to Sunrise on YouTube. Their vocal style sounds very similar to Dio. I don't know if Ronnie was a fan, or it's just a coincidence? He was from the same generation and doing his own thing at the time, even though he wasn't famous yet.


Ah, some people know Dio - excellent. Actually, I don't think Byron's vocals were that similar to Dio's - maybe in the sense that both sounded somewhat 'romantic' (by the way, was Byron's name actually his own, or did he base it on the George Gordon Byron?) - Dio had a harsher tone in general than David Byron, though he could of course sing ballads wonderfully as well.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> I was very cautious.
> 
> I listened to Easy Living and then took my car to be serviced.


Easy Livin' - Demons and Wizards will be the next album I'll be going for. Always dug The Wizard and the aforementioned track. Plus the other tracks have to good .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ah, some people know Dio - excellent. Actually, I don't think Byron's vocals were that similar to Dio's - maybe in the sense that both sounded somewhat 'romantic' (by the way, was Byron's name actually his own, or did he base it on the George Gordon Byron?) - Dio had a harsher tone in general than David Byron, though he could of course sing ballads wonderfully as well.


Dio grew up 30 miles south of my hometown. There's a street named after him. Dio Way. I don't really like his music, but I always respected his talent and intelligence. And his integrity.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was lucky enough to meet RJD. Back in 1980 Black Sabbath (all bar Geezer, that is) did a meet and greet on our coach after a gig in Bristol. Nice bloke, and never showed any irritation even when everyone was asking him about his time in Rainbow.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

So, basically Demons and Wizards is everyone's favourite album? Can you guys make personal ratings? It would be interesting .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Just about joint second with The Magician's Birthday. The Magician's Birthday probably has more light and shade to it but Demons & Wizards is still very strong throughout. Putting both albums together and partially re-arranging the track listing might make for a pretty good double album as they do have much in common with each other.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Heep were the first rock band I saw live on the world tour. Had to go to school the next day with my ears still ringing lol. Love them still. Demons and Wizards is probs the best LP yeah The Live 73 Lp, if you can find a qood early pressing, is wonderfull to hear. (Friday night in Birmingham!) I like everything up till High and mighty...hmmm! The High and mighty tour was a good'un though,Accident prone as usual I was hanging over the balcony over the P.A when a large flash bomb went off. Apparently my hair was smoking for half an hour afterwards. the support band was Steve Ellis's Band Widowmaker, they did a magical version of 'El Doomo' Anyway, Never stopped listening to Uriah Heep. One of the unholy Trio of Heep Zepp and Purple. Happy days!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This song just popped into my head, and I wasn't even looking at this thread.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

What do you guys think of the 'Very 'eavy, very 'umble album? Was just listening to snippets of it today at a CD store, and liked what I heard. As far as I know, 'Gypsy' is considered a classic, but I was quite impressed with 'Come away Melinda', it also had some interesting War-related lyrics.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

starthrower said:


> This song just popped into my head, and I wasn't even looking at this thread.


Thanks for the link, an excellent song.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What do you guys think of the 'Very 'eavy, very 'umble album? Was just listening to snippets of it today at a CD store, and liked what I heard. As far as I know, 'Gypsy' is considered a classic, but I was quite impressed with 'Come away Melinda', it also had some interesting War-related lyrics.


It's certainly good in parts and Gypsy is a classic but I'd have difficulty rating it too highly. In a way it reminds me of Yes's debut recorded about the same time - a lot of endeavour and enthusiasm but sounding a bit awkward in places like a group who are not quite sure what they actually want to be.

I've heard another version of Come Away Melinda but can't remember who by. It sounds like the kind of song Scott Walker might have covered at that time but I don't think he did.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Further question about 'very 'eavy - what's with the cover? Certainly very morbid, perhaps too morbid for the type of music Uriah Heep was playing. Thoughts?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There were at least two versions of Very 'eavy. The US version was just called "Uriah Heep" and features one of the scariest winged snake demon things I've ever seen! It fits the music well. I think the other version featured a tank of some kind?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Some random thoughts on Heep.

I am not ashamed to still like them. I've always loved hard rock with Hammond organ and great vocal harmonies. The music may be simple, but it's expressive. The chord changes are perfect, sometimes nicely unpredictable.

The stand out tour de force track for me has remained The Magician's Birthday. That guitar solo has to the be heard at least once! I remember playing it in my room when I was in high school, my dad walked by and even he was intrigued. He stopped and listened, head cocked to one side. "That sounds like something a madman could only _imagine_ hearing in his nightmares." But he meant it in a good way. "I think I almost see what you guys get out of this stuff."

For those that don't like them after their glory years, check out their newer stuff. Bernie Shaw is a fiery competent singer who does justice to the old material, and the newer material is a return to earlier style, giving the fans what they want. I recommend the album Wake the Sleeper. Is that not instantly recognizable as Mick Box's guitar?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Further question about 'very 'eavy - what's with the cover? Certainly very morbid, perhaps too morbid for the type of music Uriah Heep was playing. Thoughts?


I don't know what the idea was but Mick Box says states in the sleevenotes of the CD reissue that David Byron was less than happy with having all that fake adhesive cobweb stuck all over him as it took ages to get off.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Weston said:


> There were at least two versions of Very 'eavy. The US version was just called "Uriah Heep" and features one of the scariest winged snake demon things I've ever seen! It fits the music well. I think the other version featured a tank of some kind?


The Chieftain tank was on the cover of the second album Salisbury - presumably because a large area of Salisbury Plain in Wiltshire was, and still is, an army training base and artillery range. As with the debut, there was an alternative sleeve for US release and it looks really odd. Incidentally, the title track's lyrics don't actually name-check anything to do with Salisbury but there is an anti-war lyric at the end of one of the preceding tracks, 'The Park'.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, I love "The Park." The whole album is great.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Small review of 'The Magician's Birthday':

Track 1 - 'Sunrise': Heep's classical influences shine through in the intro, where the Sunrise, similarly to those depicted in Haydn's great oratorios The Creation and The Seasons, come about by means of the dramatization of an ascending scale. Also of note are the high notes reached by Byron in the dramatic opening, done in Ian Gillan-like manner. Overall, the track is dramatic and melancholic, with Byron's vocals at a 'romantic' high-point. Box's guitar work, with 'dark', thick-sounding bends and the keyboard playing add to the track's atmosphere. Overall track rating: 9.5-10/10

Track 2: 'Spider Woman' - Heep probably didn't mean the superhero in the lyrics. Overall, I find this track excellent, especially in the context of the album, where it represents the most 'standard' rock-song. However, Heep subverts the 'formulaic' nature of the track through Box's somewhat grotesque-sounding slide-playing, its non-standard 'bridge section' which features a slide solo by Box, as well as the 'dissonant' fade-out into the next track. The core of the track, though, is a fun, riff-driven and laden rock song, and it delivers in this respect. Track rating: 9 - 9.5/10

Track 3: 'Blind Eye' - The opening guitar melody is something that later metal bands took note of, Iron Maiden comes to mind. A very fine melody to open the track, imo. There aren't too many guitar chords but Heep still manage to pull off a dramatic and lyrical song out of this. The contrast between 'light' and 'dark' works fine here as well, with the chorus being in a bright 'major' while the other fragments contain darker hues. Track rating: 9/10

Track 4: 'Echoes in the Dark': This track also starts with a classically-inspired lead guitar melody run, albeit after a keyboard and guitar-heavy, dramatic introduction, accented by simple but effective keyboard arpeggios. The keyboard and synthesizer effects come to the fore here, and Heep use these to get the mystical, fantasy atmosphere they're famous for. Some parts of the track (especially the major-laden chorus) remind me of Bowie's 'Ground control to Major Tom', though I'm not sure who borrowed from who at this moment. A very nice track and a fine representation of the 'light/dark' aspect of the album. Track rating: 9-9.5/10

Track 5: 'Rain' - This track is the 'ballad' of the album. The accompaniment to Byron's emotive and fine singing is pretty minimalistic, perhaps to accent the nature of loneliness portrayed in the lyrics (which, by all means, only speaks for the consciousness of the band for such effects). The track is deeply felt and has good lyrics. Overall, a fine prelude to 'Sweet Lorraine' though perhaps the 'least accomplished' of the songs on the album. But I still really like this track, and the transition from 'Echoes in the Dark' and 'Rain' works seamlessly - perhaps a reflection of Heep's plans to make a complete concept album out of this LP. Track rating: 8-8.5/10

Track 6: 'Sweet Lorraine' - A masterpiece of a track, imo. Synthesizer, keyboards, guitars, bass (excellent bass lines!) work together in this 'feel good' track to create that classic Heep sound. The synthesizer is particularly prominent here and adds originality to the track. The singing and the chorus are lyrical and optimistic and create an 'eloquent party atmosphere', if I may term it so . This is one of the most popular Heep tracks and in terms of 'listening fun' can only be rivalled by the title track on this LP. Track rating: 10/10

Tarck 7: 'Tales' - a 'spaced out', almost 'War of the Worlds' type song - driven by Byron's powerful voice and once again, with effective but minimal guitar accompaniment - here, the synthesizer effects do their work and create a 'cosmic', 'drug-induced' feel, and Byron's singing elevates this to the level of fantasy. Overall, a very fine track. Track rating: 8.5/10

Track 8: 'The Magician's Birthday' - The most ambitious and daring track on the album. It starts off in positive and stylish rock fashion, with a driving riff. Yet Uriah Heep will soon show their 'true face' - I personally love the line '...and as we listened to the Orchid Orchestra play' - something about Byron's singing here that makes this part brilliant. The famous and humourous kazoo solo intended to depict the evil wizard, playing behind a 'darkened' version of the usual 'Happy Birthday' melody, and the massive guitar/drum solo tone-painting the battle of the hero with the wizard proceed and make this track original. I particularly like Box's guitar tone on the solo - dense, fat and menacing, it perfectly depicts the 'battle'. The next section comes brilliantly as Box's solo, turned into more 'classical' sounding scales (the long solo was more 'blues' based), fades into an almost 'metallic' riffing section, with 2 singers representing the hero and wizard, respectfully. Byron's singing reaches very high notes here and shines on the track. Overall track rating: 10/10.

And as for the album, I give it a subjective rating of 9.5/10.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice review, but just one little point: the slide guitar on 'Spider Woman' was actually played by Ken Hensley - you may come to notice that he gets one slide guitar performance in on most albums!


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Strange then that similar brickbats never seemed to be aimed at Deep Purple...


I don't know, wasn't it Who Do We Think We Are that had a gatefold jacket that reprinted a bunch of negative press clippings?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Small review of 'The Magician's Birthday':
> 
> Track 2: 'Spider Woman' - Heep probably didn't mean the superhero in the lyrics. Overall, I find this track excellent, especially in the context of the album, where it represents the most 'standard' rock-song. However, Heep subverts the 'formulaic' nature of the track through Box's somewhat grotesque-sounding slide-playing, its non-standard 'bridge section' which features a slide solo by Box, as well as the 'dissonant' fade-out into the next track. The core of the track, though, is a fun, riff-driven and laden rock song, and it delivers in this respect. Track rating: 9 - 9.5/10


Not to mention subtly suggestive lyrics like, "I lost the freedom of release that night . . ." For me this song is the sequel to Bird of Prey.

Nice thoughtful review -- although one could write at length about the epic title track and still not come close to exhausting its great moments.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Tedski said:


> I don't know, wasn't it Who Do We Think We Are that had a gatefold jacket that reprinted a bunch of negative press clippings?


True - maybe I should have said 'comparatively speaking...'. URIAH SHOCK- THEY'RE GOOD...' was a typically backhanded comment that Heep used to get in the UK press, and that was one of the more positive ones.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Weston said:


> Not to mention subtly suggestive lyrics like, "I lost the freedom of release that night . . ." For me this song is the sequel to Bird of Prey.
> 
> Nice thoughtful review -- although one could write at length about the epic title track and still not come close to exhausting its great moments.


Yes, the lyrics also aren't your standard 'baby baby' flair, there's something 'dark' about the passion for the 'Spider Woman' - I like the contrast between the 'straightforward' rock song this appears at first to be, and to what it is when one actually considers the music, the lyrics and the imagery put together.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Weston said:


> Not to mention subtly suggestive lyrics like, "I lost the freedom of release that night . . ." For me this song is the sequel to Bird of Prey.
> 
> Nice thoughtful review -- although one could write at length about the epic title track and still not come close to exhausting its great moments.


Oh, also a fine moment occurs in 'Sweet Lorraine', where Byron sings of the 'magic potion' and Box, meanwhile, slams on the wah-wah effects. Works perfectly.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I was a a huge fan in my early teens.

Now, they sound a bit silly to me. Yes, they had some classical influences. But there are/were bands that also had classical influences that are so much better on every level. Without the cheese factor of Heep.

I can listen every once in a while for a bit of nostalgia, but I don't even have to listen to an entire song.

It's no secret that Spinal Tap was heavily based on Uriah Heep.



Morimur said:


> Neither here nor there but don't you find that 'Jazzers' can rock better than rockers? Fusion era Miles would destroy any rock act.


If you are referring to improve skills, I will agree for the most part.

But there are 'rock acts' now and from the past, with similar levels of musicianship, and compositional skills. They just utilize their musicianship in differently than jazz players.

Several of Zappa's bands come to mind.

EDIT: on second reading, you may be referring to how fusion era Miles would 'out rock' any rock band. If so, I completely disagree.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I discovered this band earlier this year and very quickly became hooked. I found the band being a huge fan of everything Ronnie James Dio, Queen and of course listening to Deep Purple, Led Zep and Black Sabbath.

To me 'Heep are an excellent rock band. They have had more than their share of bad luck but they have come through it and are still producing great music today. Bernie Shaw has proven himself to be an excellent front man for the band and has a great set of pipes and Mick Box has to be one of the most underrated guitarists in Rock.

The last album I listened to was the Firefly album. After listening to 'Heeps more recent albums, the change in tone and style is quite refreshing. The tone of Rollin' On briefly makes me think of Rainbow's Catch the Rainbow. John Lawton's vocals are superb on this album.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Nice review, but just one little point: the slide guitar on 'Spider Woman' was actually played by Ken Hensley - you may come to notice that he gets one slide guitar performance in on most albums!


Thanks for the info on Hensley playing slide guitar, sorry for the inaccuracy .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> I was a a huge fan in my early teens.
> 
> Now, they sound a bit silly to me. Yes, they had some classical influences. But there are/were bands that also had classical influences that are so much better on every level. Without the cheese factor of Heep.
> 
> ...


Hm, and which bands then were so much better at being 'classical'? Don't agree with the 'cheeze' comment about Heep, they made all the components come together very well in their songs.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

That's it - 'July Morning' has to be their greatest all-round track. And it is great.






Wonderful musicianship.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Listened to 'Salisbury' recently - excellent album! The title track reminded me of Deep Purple's concerto for group and orchestra . I liked some of the lesser known tracks such as 'The Park' - another anti-war song in the vein of 'Come away Melinda', perhaps not quite as strong but still. I dig Box's leads in this album - faster and longer than in the later albums, it seems.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad you like Salisbury. It's a good album - quite a bit of difference in light and shade in there and, I think, a far more assertive record than the debut.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Glad you like Salisbury. It's a good album - quite a bit of difference in light and shade in there and, I think, a far more assertive record than the debut.


I'm starting to like this album as much or more than The Magician's Birthday!  Box's smooth leads are more or less absent in The Magician's Birthday, where guitar solos are more 'conceptual' or serve to enhance the texture of the universal sound.


----------

